# my berried shrimp



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of my new blue rili shrimps....and a berried one  This was taken with a flash, but they are actually more of a nice sky blue color and a few have the red head and tail. I am hoping to get a deeper blue with red head and tail down the road as this is the ones I really like, but I have to start somewhere 


















and look what we have here....hmmmnnn


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome Anna, 

Would love to get my hands on some of those blue rilli's. I also love the red with the blue body. Hopefully you will be able to line breed those


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Laura, yes that's my goal...I will be getting some stock from Germany that is a deep blue with red, but that will be in July, so for now I have to content myself with my little sky blue ones...they are too


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

woohoo congrats Anna !
Is that a red tiger i see as well?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

oh Anna, let me know if you have some of those for sale in July. Would love to get some like that. Thanks!

Laura


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooh how did that get in my tank  Jon you got it...red tigers! and these ones breed true, not like the ones from Germany that I had before...they tend to produce regular tigers. These are bred from many generations of red stripes, so will always throw red striped babies...now I just have to get them old enough to breed...they are juveniles right now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK here's a new pic of the tigers....enjoy! Pic taken with flash on.

PS: These are not the same as the German imported red tigers which are currently available! These have been bred over many generations, out of specifically picked individuals for the purpose of producing the wider red stripes.

I am going to try to hopefully breed these here, they are still very young so it may be a few months yet before I see any berried ones, keeping fingers crossed


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I love red tigers, thanks for sharing and wish you luck in breeding them.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for breeding  Good Luck!
I cannot wait til the colony gets big


----------

